# Can I get pregnant?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had unprotected sex last week and the guy came in me twice. The day before we had sex was my last fertile window day, so that means we had sex right after my fertile window ended. I'm not on any form of birth control. What are the chances of me getting pregnant? Is it even possible for me to get pregnant the day after my fertile window has ended?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

It would not be possible to get pregnant after the egg has ceased to be viable (until your next ovulation). However, no fertility teaching methods are 100% reliable so yes, if you had unprotected sex, it is possible you could get pregnant.

The chances of getting pregnant, if you are trying, are about 15-25% on each cycle so, possibly slightly less than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

